# John Deere 510C Fuel Leak At Fuel Injection Pump



## Hoe (9 mo ago)

I have been trying to find a replacement fuel line for the number one cylinder injector to the fuel distribution pump. Pape has not been able to locate the right one. They have photographs of mine, which is the original one that came with the 
machine. I have been unable to find the fuel pressure in my manual. I was thinking about using hemp string in front
of the compression nut at the pump to stop the leak until i can come up with another option. Any other temporary fixes
would be appreciated !!!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Hoe,

NOTE: I was using the wrong parts diagram, revised post.

See the attached parts diagram. You need your engine serial number to get the correct line.



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/72461/referrer/navigation/pgId/9405




Is that leaking connection a double flared connection?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

BigT
Your link is for model 610C not 510C but in brief part # check part #s are identical. When I served as a JD dealer parts salesman I never understood then or today why JD parts catalog authors chose to utilize serial XXXXXX's in lieu of numbers. My guess parts design was changed but JD engineers had no ideal of serial# when change took affect


----------

